# Cheap tripod 50-180$ for traveling



## cacahuete (Jan 18, 2013)

Newbie when it comes to photography. Since I'm going on vacation soon, I'd like to make some stunning pics and I need a tripod for like 50-180$ that could fit in my bag or luggage.
Also what other accessoires could I use for the camera... protection wise etc.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000N7VPRW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER would this one be ok?


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 18, 2013)

I currently have just bought that one and the 496 ball head with quick release plate and I love it. I got it from
B&h with their manufacturer discount promotion that ended in 12/31 but I love my tripod. I'm
On my phone but I clicked the link and I'm
Almost positive it's the same
One I have the probx pro 3 aluminum sections. Good build and it holds my D7000 and 80-200 well!


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 18, 2013)

Benro makes the MeFoto Travel series tripods which are specifically designed for travel (they come in colors) starting at about $139.  I think they make a transfunctional version as well.  The transfunctional version means that one leg can be detached and you can put the tripod head directly on the leg to make it a monopod if you don't want to bring the whole tripod.  They look like they're using 5 segment legs to allow them to fold extra small.

Benro also makes the Travel Angel series -- also specifically designed for travel -- the legs don't have as many sections but the legs completely reverse against the center column to make the tripod more compact.  The Travel Angel series has also has a non-transfunctional and transfunctional models as well as options for Aluminum vs. Carbon Fiber.  

BTW, pay attention to the heads.  They all include ball heads.  They have a B00 head (very small), B0 head (small), and B1 head (medium).  Larger heads are not an option for these compact travel tripods.

I have a Benro carbon fiber Travel Angel with a B00 head which I pretty much just use for either travel OR for places where I'll have to be carrying the tripod for a long while (my heavier tripod is actually considerably larger and heavier and definitely not something you'd want to have to hike around with.)


----------



## Andrei_316 (Jan 18, 2013)

If your moving around alot, get a monopod, it's kinda hard to run around with the big tripod with you're camera, I love the Canon 500 monopod atached to a Sigma 70-200's Tripod collar  $40 Monopod that can hold some heavy gear


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 7, 2013)

I just purchased the the Benro MeFoto A1350Q1 tripod for $189. It's their larger model, very sturdy, yet light enough for traveling. I travel for a living, so weight and folded size were definitely a consideration.  The model still has some good height to it too (61" fully extended).  Plus it has the monopod conversion which is also nice.  I looked around a lot at reviews and other options.  The Benro Travel Angel is heavier, bigger when folded, and more expensive, for really the  exact same tripod.  For, in my opinion, the best all around tripod, the MeFoto is it.


----------

